# sideboard



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

First : Thank you, those of you who have PM'd me lately. Your support has meant a great deal. Many of you have asked me to post more projects. I decided to send pictures of one of my flashiest shakery type. This is my personal sideboard. It is Curly cherry, curly & birdseye maple. The drawers mimic the curve in the backsplash. The tiny details that cannot be seen were done with a router, i.e. beaded rails etc. Tho, flashy, it lives gracefully in the areaof the house where it resides. . Each day, it still amazes me that the creator gave me such a beautiful medium with which to work. I hope the shakers aren't rolling over in their graves! Yikes!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

The grain on that wood is just amazing. We have a birds eye maple mantle and I just like the look of that stuff. Beautiful work galturner!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Beautifully done. It must have taken hours to map out those grains. I'd hate to have to do that with a deadline. My wife would never see it. I once spent 2 months on a single letter in my logo.

Nice stained glass too.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah, my digitally challenged friend. You are the first to notice my stained glass vessel. Thank you. Hope you are well this morning. I'm not creative enough to design a logo, so you are ahead of me!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful. Really beautiful work and the wood grain is awesome. Well done.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> I'm not creative enough to design a logo, so you are ahead of me!


I'm not creative enough either. I came up with the original idea and a musician in England refined the second edition. A graphics artist in Nevada refined it to the third edition. All I did was criticize. It was the third edition that won the American Corporate Identity Award.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-mac-design-software-signmaking-new-58x58.gif


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Gal, that looks great. 
Love the wood you chose for it too. 
The vase is neat too. Did you make it, and if so where did you get the glass container?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Jim, yes I did make the stained glass vase. It is the only piece of non-flat glass I ever attempted. With the sloping & different sized sides, it was a heck of a challenge to keep together & get leaded. Thanks for your comment too on my sideboard.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> I'm not creative enough either. I came up with the original idea and a musician in England refined the second edition. A graphics artist in Nevada refined it to the third edition. All I did was criticize. It was the third edition that won the American Corporate Identity Award.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-mac-design-software-signmaking-new-58x58.gif


 Yes, but knowing what/when & how to criticize takes the most talent !!!!(heck it got award, it musta been some fine thinking) Rather like the old joke about knowing where to kick the t.v. to get reception, eh? What? A guy from Quebec won the american Corporate Identity award? Something fishy there!!!!:sarcastic: Delight in your day.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

absolutely beautiful work.. the wood choices compliments each other to perfection.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> What? A guy from Quebec won the american Corporate Identity award? Something fishy there!!!!:sarcastic: Delight in your day.


Written in Ontario, published in France, used by every major corporation in the US and most governments around the world. Everybody wanted it, nobody wanted to pay for it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

GT that wood is so gorgeous it almost brings a tear to my eye.:cray: Totally stunning piece of very fine furniture. 
I tried my hand at stained glass once. :bad: Your vase is beautiful. :yes4:


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Galturner, that is one beautifull sideboard. Especially love the top, the grain is fantastic!! I'm presently building a A&C style sideboard, hope it comes out as nice as yours!!!

Paul


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful...

Isn't it amazing how many species of wood we have to work with.

(and some people don't believe in the creation/////

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, the contrast between the woods is stunning. I really like the finish, could you elaborate? One of my favorite wood combinations is walnut and most any light colored wood. I just recently came upon 16bf birds’ eye maple, 35bf of walnut and 100+/-bf of aromatic cedar, poplar and other pieces all for 50.00.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> Very well done, the contrast between the woods is stunning. I really like the finish, could you elaborate? One of my favorite wood combinations is walnut and most any light colored wood. I just recently came upon 16bf birds’ eye maple, 35bf of walnut and 100+/-bf of aromatic cedar, poplar and other pieces all for 50.00.


 For 50?? You are in woodworker's heaven now!!! OK finishing question: The curly maple top & birdseye drawer fronts were hit first with white shellac, which popped the curl. Then I used probably a varnish as a final finish (it's been a spell since I built this) The cherry was left to age gracefully. The pic isn't very good (pocket digital) but I think the cherry on this showsthat cherry , left to it's own schedulle, will become mellow and the most gorgeous rusty?color. I'm betting the finish here is varnish too. Did that help Ex4?


----------

